# stuck AA battery in Maglite



## sotto (Sep 4, 2002)

For the second time, I've had the AA battery closest to the bulb leak and stick in the barrel of a Maglite flashlight. Both times it was an Energizer battery with a 2008 expiration date. The first time, I managed to remove the battery, but this time it's really stuck. Any suggestions for removal? It appears that I almost need to remove the bulb holder from the end of the light and drive the battery out with a dowel. Can that black plastic bulb holder be removed and replaced?

Thanks (and I'm not going to be using anymore Energizer batteries in my nice flashlights).


----------



## louie (Sep 4, 2002)

Dang, I tried replying and I think it got lost in the ether..trying again.

First, you could try sending it to Energizer for a leak warranty replacement, saving you the trouble and fixing the damage.

Otherwise, although the bulb holder assembly has changed over the years, AFAIK they do all simply pry apart, leaving half the assembly in the barrel with the batteries. You can try the dowel like you say, but be careful of the lamp contacts. Then clean everything in sight very thoroughly with water. Clean any aluminum used for electrical contact until bright, especially under the lip of the barrel top and the threads at the bottom and cap. I'll use an electrical contact preserver called Caig DeOxit on the metal, and silicone grease on the O-rings and other moving parts. Reassemble by pushing the internal part of the bulb holder up into the barrel with a dowel or the batteries, then pushing the top part back on.


----------



## Slick (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by louie:
> * First, you could try sending it to Energizer for a leak warranty replacement, saving you the trouble and fixing the damage.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Send that sucker in to Energizer ! It's not gonna be the same even if you do get the leaky battery out..


----------



## TrevorNasko (Sep 4, 2002)

Pitch it and get an e2


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 4, 2002)

Nah. Keep it and get an Ill Pill for it! (Thanks a lot, Aragorn.... After seeing yours I was given the opportunity to acquire one as well, so I did!)


----------



## John N (Sep 4, 2002)

1/2" (guessing) drill bit and drill press!

<evil grin>

Although, I do suspect you could get Energizer to replace it.

-john


----------



## mahoney (Sep 4, 2002)

Been there, done that, it wasn't pretty. Another option is to drill a pilot hole in the battery and thread a sheet metal screw in to use as a primative "corkscrew". Tolerances in the Mini-Mag are so tight that getting leaky batteries out is a real pain. 

All in all, unless you are attached to that particular Mini-Mag, take the advice and send it to Energizer. I sent one recently to Energizer, they waited a few weeks and sent me a check for $14. Much easier.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 5, 2002)

My first post of any kind in this forum...

I just had two Duracells stuck in a 2D Mag. One not too bad, one STUCK. Lotsa lube, and thumping the tail against a board shook it loose.

My question is, I saw reference to batteries giving off gas, or swelling. What's up with that?

Playboy JoeShmoe


----------



## kubolaw (Sep 5, 2002)

Sotto -

The fix described by Louie seems like it would be the easiest. You really can just pop off the top portion of the Minimag switch (the part where you stick in the bulb). Looks like a two-legged table when you get it off. then you can use a pencil or dowel to push the batteries out.

Sending it back to Energizer sounds like a good plan also - they'd probably be interested also in trying to diagnose the failure mode.

But if you want to try the DIY fix and wind up tweaking the switch (I guess the contacts could possibly get bent), drop me an email and I can send you a spare switch (I have a couple extra lying around here).

John


----------



## leddite (Sep 5, 2002)

wow - that's a deal, esp when you can pickup
minimags for $6-8 depending on location and sale.

dang :>



> Originally posted by mahoney:
> *Been there, done that, it wasn't pretty. Another option is to drill a pilot hole in the battery and thread a sheet metal screw in to use as a primative "corkscrew". Tolerances in the Mini-Mag are so tight that getting leaky batteries out is a real pain.
> 
> All in all, unless you are attached to that particular Mini-Mag, take the advice and send it to Energizer. I sent one recently to Energizer, they waited a few weeks and sent me a check for $14. Much easier.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## carbonsparky (Sep 6, 2002)

I have a mini-mag with gold plated contacts. The bulb contact that touches the positive end of the battery had corroded. You had to beat the thing every time you turned it on. I replaced it with a gold plated socket I salvaged from a IC socket I had around. It has worked great ever since.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 7, 2002)

A $14 check for a dead Mini-Mag sounds like a pretty good deal but don't forget you do have to pay for shipping it to Energizer. I figured I came out about even.


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 7, 2002)

Why all these stuck batteries? Are these incidents happening with relatively new batteries, in extremely hot humid weather, in situations of extreme duress, or what? In all my pre-CPF years of owning and using flashlights this happened to me only once, in a primitive 2D metal flashlight that hadn't been used in nearly fifteen years. 

We are always cautioned to remove batteries from devices that won't be used for several months in order to avoid leaks. How do lithium batteries escape this problem, or do they? The thought of leaks developing in all those 2Ls squirreled away against a flat tire or something much worse is disconcerting to say the least. What causes these problems - expanding gas that leeches throught the battery shell? And are those lithiums really safe for storage?

Brightnorm


----------



## Lantern Jack O. (Sep 7, 2002)

I seem to have especially bad luck with alkalines in this regard. I've tossed numerous maglights over the past few years because of this. Most of them were even stored indoors at room temp. Damned irritating. Some of the batts were basically unused, and relatively new (<1 year). Kinda hard to say about the humidity. It certainly does get humid here in the summertime, but then who knows exactly when the batts started to swell/leak.


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 7, 2002)

This will sound weird, drop the assembly in a glass full of Coca Cola and leave it soaking for a few hours then try banging it a little, after it has fallen out wash it thoroughly with water and then a dip in alcohol so the moisture will evaporate quickly, if this fails send it to energizer for a refund.

HTH
Alex


----------



## Alan (Sep 8, 2002)

It happens to me once and I tried Coca Cola, Pepsi or baking soda, still didn't work:-(

Alan


----------



## Xrunner (Sep 8, 2002)

Send it to Energizer, or just buy a new one for $6 - $8 if you are really attached to maglites. If not buy an SF e1.

-Mike


----------



## Alan (Sep 8, 2002)

SF e1 is simply no substitute for Mini Mag in many cases

Alan


----------



## soa (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by Alan:
> *SF e1 is simply no substitute for Mini Mag in many cases
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">For those where it isn't, replace with a Streamlight BatonLite?


----------



## Alan (Sep 9, 2002)

My old Batonlite has been retired since I have my mini mags installed New Beam and badboy. I'd retire my New Beam if Batonlite has regulator and uses AA batteries. I really like its form factor and its tailswitch. For the moment, I still considier New Beam is the best 3-LED light around.

Alan


----------



## Chris M. (Sep 9, 2002)

_For the moment, I still considier New Beam is the best 3-LED light around.
_

Ditto that. I never used to use a MiniMag, but now thanks to the NewBeam retrofit, I don`t go anywhere without my now-rather-worn-looking blue one in my pocket. Could it be the perfect close-quarters light? I wonder.....

(I have quite big pockets, I carry a lot of cr*p, it doesn`t bother me at all)


----------



## Larry S. (Sep 9, 2002)

About 20 yrs. ago I had a long-neglected 5D Mag-Lite that I had to use WD-40 as a penetrant to get one battery out of. Having determined the manufacturer, and the fact that they had a "repair or replace" warranty, I mailed off the mess and received a "new in the package" 5D Mag-Lite.....sorry, don't remember if it was Eveready or Ray-o-vac!

Larry S.


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 10, 2002)

Use a drill and a sheet-metal screw of appropriate length. Use a washer under the screw head if needed.


----------

